# 771 error on hr20-100



## jimlenz (Aug 22, 2007)

I have two hr20-100 dvr's that started to see 771 errors over the last few weeks. I have a total of 5 DVR's and three of them are not having any problems at all. When running system test, i get the error that the dish needs alignment and the home network is not working. I reboot the unit and the errors are gone.

Here are the readings from my dish. I filled in everything that I have access too. I do not have access to 110 or 119 which is why I didnt fill these in. I appreciate you looking at this and helping me diagnose the problem.

Thanks

Jim

[Most of your standard definition channels are beamed from 101ºW]
1-8 94 94 95 95 93 97 95 98
9-16 94 95 96 100 95 98 95 98
17-24 94 81 95 97 95 98 95 98 99
25-32 94 98 94 0 96 99 95 99

Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º) 
[A few HD channels, also beamed from 99 & 103º]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA #
9-16 NA # NA # NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)
[Local SD channels for some cities, Spanish package]
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (16 total at 99º(s)) [or 99º(b)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 # # # # # # # # NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 67 95
17-24 10 14 96 94 83 75 69 52
[Note: these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c)) [or 99º(a)]
[National HD channels]
1-8 89 83 86 81 87 81 85 82
9-16 87 82 84 80 89 82 NA NA
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s)) [or 103º(a)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 79 77 82 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 96 0
17-24 28 20 0 0 0 0 95 92
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(ca)) 
[National HD channels]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16 86 85 90 83 89 82 90 83
17-24 87 80 92 82 88 77 95 85

Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(cb)) [or 103º(b)]
[National HD channels]
1-8 91 87 89 86 88 85 88 85
9-16 88 85 88 85 88 85 NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (9 total at SWM)
[You'll only see this if you have a Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) dish]
1-8 98 0 0 0 0 99 99 0
9-16 0 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## strack (Nov 23, 2005)

I have been having the same problem with my HR20-100. It also has not been recording some shows.

I called D* and of course when I called them everything seemed to be working correctly and no issues.

I also have an HR21, HR22 and a H24. None of the other receivers are having this problem.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

I have had that problem in the past which ended up being a bad LNB.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jimlenz said:


> I have two hr20-100 dvr's that started to see 771 errors over the last few weeks. I have a total of 5 DVR's and three of them are not having any problems at all. When running system test, i get the error that the dish needs alignment and the home network is not working. I reboot the unit and the errors are gone.
> 
> Here are the readings from my dish. I filled in everything that I have access too. I do not have access to 110 or 119 which is why I didnt fill these in. I appreciate you looking at this and helping me diagnose the problem.
> 
> ...


You need to also check Tuner 2. The problem could show up there instead of Tuner 1.
The numbers you posted could be better but they do not appear that they would cause the 771 error.


----------



## jimlenz (Aug 22, 2007)

strack said:


> I have been having the same problem with my HR20-100. It also has not been recording some shows.
> 
> I called D* and of course when I called them everything seemed to be working correctly and no issues.
> 
> I also have an HR21, HR22 and a H24. None of the other receivers are having this problem.


Yes, mine is not recording some times also. Very strange.


----------



## jimlenz (Aug 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> You need to also check Tuner 2. The problem could show up there instead of Tuner 1.
> The numbers you posted could be better but they do not appear that they would cause the 771 error.


I looked at tuner 2 and the numbers are about the same.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

So you have HR20 x2, HR21, HR22, H24, PLUS an HR34 mentioned over at the DirecTV forums. That is 14 tuners. These tuners must be balanced on the two outputs on the SWM16 switch. There cannot be more the 8 tuners on the two swm outputs.


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

jimlenz & strack - What is your current software? Did the issue start to occur around the time of the software update? A new software version began to roll out recently and it would be interesting if this is common to HR20-100s. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=210022

jimlenz - If the receivers peds listed are what you have, based on your SWM readings, I'm guessing you have your HR2Xs on one side of the SWM16 and the HR34 and H24 on the other side. Is this correct?

When the HR20-100s are 771ing, what are the color of the lights on the receiver DECA? If they are orange or flashing the most common cause would be the coax feed, in particular poorly prepped or corroded connectors. Is there a line that is common to only the HR20s?


----------



## jimlenz (Aug 22, 2007)

dielray said:


> jimlenz & strack - What is your current software? Did the issue start to occur around the time of the software update? A new software version began to roll out recently and it would be interesting if this is common to HR20-100s. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=210022
> 
> jimlenz - If the receivers peds listed are what you have, based on your SWM readings, I'm guessing you have your HR2Xs on one side of the SWM16 and the HR34 and H24 on the other side. Is this correct?
> 
> When the HR20-100s are 771ing, what are the color of the lights on the receiver DECA? If they are orange or flashing the most common cause would be the coax feed, in particular poorly prepped or corroded connectors. Is there a line that is common to only the HR20s?


It has been for the last 2-3 weeks or so and it is only on hr-20's

Yes, I have 2 swm devices and you are correct on how I have this setup.

I have not paid attention to the lights but will do so going forward. Thanks.


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

jimlenz said:


> It has been for the last 2-3 weeks or so and it is only on hr-20's


What is the software version and when was it installed? This can be found by pressing and holding the info button on the remote. Between you, strack, and jes in the issue thread mentioning partial recordings, I'm starting to get concerned that it might be a software issue.


----------



## strack (Nov 23, 2005)

II am using 0x5d2.


----------



## jimlenz (Aug 22, 2007)

strack said:


> II am using 0x5d2.


Same here, installed 6-27. I have not had problems since installation so it doesn't sound like software.


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

jimlenz said:


> Same here, installed 6-27. I have not had problems since installation so it doesn't sound like software.


I was worried there for a second, but glad it isn't something as wide spread as a software issue. It really is odd that it affected only your HR20s.


----------

